# +13 offset wheels work??



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

Will a +13 offset for a 18x8.5 wheel with a 245/35 18 tire work? I know you are supposed to have a higher offset than that but the wheels are very sweet and dirt cheap. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

These would stick out over 1" beyond the fenders not including the tire.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

*wheels*

Ok, thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't we cover offset every day???


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> Don't we cover offset every day???


Nope.


----------

